

Mobile Web Apps: Are We There Yet? - cdmwebs
http://blog.gaslight.co/post/40842300308/mobile-web-apps-are-we-there-yet

======
cdmwebs
All great points, but I take offense to the shots at responsive frameworks.
There's still learning that has to happen there from developers. Grids are
powerful and learning to work within frameworks instead of against them is a
very important step that many people often ignore.

